# Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

						Der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen (VZBV) wollte rechtlich klären lassen, ob Onlinehändler wie Amazon eine Telefonnummer bereithalten müssen. Müssen sie nicht, sagt ein EU-Gutachten. Es reicht, wenn sie schnell erreichbar sind.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

Ich hatte auch mal voll lange bei denen auf der Seite eine Telefonnummer gesucht und nicht gefunden. Dann gegoogelt und mir wurde eine angezeigt.
Aber mein Problem hatte sich von alleine wieder gelöst.
Also ich finde wenn man Probleme hat Telefonsupport schon besser als Email oder so.


----------



## shadie (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

Ist doch auch ok, ich muss nicht immer telefonieren.

Man sollte aber "schnell erreichbar" definieren.

Wenn mein Stromanbieter mir nach 2 Wochen auf eine Mail nicht geantwortet hat ist das für mich nicht "schnell erreichbar" und dann ist es fatal wenn der keine Telefonnummer hat.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

Danke für die Info.

Was mich aber bei Amazon nervt, ist dass man diverse Kontaktmöglichkeit schon grundsätzlich vorsieht, aber diese so enorm versteckt und immer wieder Ausgänge beim Weiterhangeln in die FAQs hat.

Also, einfach eine echte Kontaktübersicht mit den tatsächlich möglichen Kontaktwegen (dann halt ohne Telefon), diese dafür aber direkt und einfach auffind- und nutzbar.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



SIR_Thomas_TMC schrieb:


> Was mich aber bei Amazon nervt, ist dass man diverse Kontaktmöglichkeit schon grundsätzlich vorsieht, aber diese so enorm versteckt und immer wieder Ausgänge beim Weiterhangeln in die FAQs hat.
> 
> Also, einfach eine echte Kontaktübersicht mit den tatsächlich möglichen Kontaktwegen (dann halt ohne Telefon), diese dafür aber direkt und einfach auffind- und nutzbar.


Das finde ich auch. Man muß da lange rumsuchen bis man was findet.


----------



## ryev (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

find ich in ordnung und zeitgemäß. onlinesupport reicht für amazon-probleme doch völlig aus. ist ja nicht so, als wäre mein internetanschluss bei amazon und ich müsste sie telefonisch (per handy dann) erreichen können, wenn mein anschluss ausfiele.


----------



## rockero (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Mit 3 Klicks ist man an der richtigen Stelle "Hilfe / Brauchen Sie weitere Hilfe? / Kontaktieren Sie uns" und kann auswählen, ob man selber anrufen möchte, angerufen werden möchte, per E-Mail oder Chat den Kontakt sucht?!
Selbst wenn man auf Facebook steht, wird dort relativ schnell reagiert und der Kontakt hergestellt.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



rockero schrieb:


> Mit 3 Klicks ist man an der richtigen Stelle


Ich möchte was wichtiges ergänzen: Mit den 3 *richtigen* Klicks ist man an der richtigen Stelle.
Machst du irgendwo einen Klick auf die 100 (für Amazon Not-)Ausgänge bist du sofort wieder raus. Ich hab da schon mal 5 Minuten probiert, den Kontakt zu kontaktieren (da ich das nur alle 1-2 Jahre mache, hab ich vielleicht auch nicht so viel Übung). Das hat mich schon extrem genervt.


> Selbst wenn man auf Facebook steht, wird dort relativ schnell reagiert und der Kontakt hergestellt.


? Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Maverick3k (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

Finde Support in dem Fall auch eher ungenügend. Vor allem, weil Antworten sehr häufig mehrere Tage in Anspruch nehmen können. Bei meinem momentan Internetanbieter habe ich mal eine Mail geschrieben, ich habe nach 2 Wochen eine Antwort bekommen - in der Twischenzeit hatte ich beim Support angerufen.


----------



## Eckism (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



SIR_Thomas_TMC schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?



Einfach bei Facebook an Amazon ne Nachricht schreiben!?
Ich kann mich nicht beklagen...2 mal hatte ich Probleme mit Händlern und beide male hatte ich innerhalb von 5. Minuten mein Geld wieder bzw. Die Nachricht, das es wieder auf mein Konto wandert


----------



## RtZk (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

Keine Ahnung was ihr alle habt, ich finde den Support von Amazon klasse und das mit dem Rückrufen ist auch deutlich besser, da muss man immerhin nicht eine halbe Stunde in der Warteschlange sitzen und sich diese behämmerte Musik anhören.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

Telefonischer Support wäre schon nicht verkehrt, aber bei so nem großen Unternehmen müsste man schon eine enorme Zahl an zusätzlichem Personal einstellen. Was widerum ein guter Schritt für den Arbeitsmarkt wäre.

Doch ich schätze dass Bezos lieber den effizienteren Weg geht: "Gebt unzufriedenen Kunden ihr Geld zurück oder wickelt Reklamationen schnell und ohne große Diskussionen ab". Und das scheint wohl auch so gut zu funktionieren. Wegen Bestellungen oder dergleichen musste ich nie zum Telefon greifen wenn irgendwas falsch lief, da ist Amazon schon sehr kulant.
Aber bei seinen Diensten wie Amazon Prime Video und Co. sollte es zumindest eine Service-Hotline geben, technische Probleme würde ich dann doch lieber im Gespräch mit einer Person versuchen zu lösen.


----------



## Gast20190402 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

Finde ich absolut zeitgemäß und gerechtfertigt bei Amazon.
Sie sind sehr schnell erreichbar, der Service funktioniert und handelt auch!

Man kann doch auswählen ob man zurückgerufen wird, Chat oder E-Mail Kontakt möchte.

Ich finde es beschränkt sich nur auf den telefonischen Kontakt einzuschießen.

Was nützt mir eine Telefonnummer wenn der Service dahinter ******** oder gar nicht wirklich vorhanden ist.
*Ein sehr guter Telefon Support ist doch vorhanden - lasst euch einfach anrufen.*

Amazon´s Möglichkeiten funktionieren.

Ich bin seit 2001 Kunde bei Amazon, habe im Jahr durchschnittlich 50 Bestellungen/Jahr und auch schon nicht wenige Anliegen gehabt bei denen mir Amazon sehr schnell weitergeholfen hat. Besonders bei Drittanbietern die nicht auf Anfragen reagieren wie zum Beispiel Lioncast (Stöer GmbH) die Schrott Tastaturen/ Peripherie verhökern. Klärt Amazon alles umgehend. *Immer per Telefon wohlgemerkt!*

Regt euch nicht immer künstlich auf

---

_Bemängelt wurde, dass eine Telefonnummer erst nach mehreren Schritten angeboten wird, eine Faxnummer nicht vorhanden ist und *Rückruf oder Chat kennt Amazon gar nicht.*_

Ist der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen (VZBV) wirklich so dumm ? Echt jetzt ? So haben die argumentiert?

Diesen Service gibt es natürlich und funktioniert klasse!

Typisch deutsch, beschweren, beschweren ohne nachzudenken.


----------



## paladin60 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

Telefonisch musste ich mich vor über 10 Jahren das letzte mal an den Amazon Support wenden.
Seitdem hab ich alles über den Support Chat gelöst, im Gegensatz zu den meisten Telefondiensten ist die Wartezeit dort sehr gering und meine Probleme wurden immer gelöst.
Ich kann jedenfalls darauf verzichten  mit jemanden telefonieren zu müssen und vorher ewig in einer Warteschleife zu hängen.


----------



## TelefunkenTR4 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal voll lange bei denen auf der Seite eine Telefonnummer gesucht und nicht gefunden. Dann gegoogelt und mir wurde eine angezeigt.
> Also ich finde wenn man Probleme hat Telefonsupport schon besser als Email oder so.



Finde ich eigentlich nicht. Finde Telefonsupport prä-internet Ära. Das Zeitalter der Quelle- und Neckermann Kataloge.

Ich kaufe fast ausschliesslich via Amazon, seit über 10 Jahren- und bei Reklamation etc hab ich immer per Email mein anliegen vorgetragen, und dieses wurde immer zügig bearbeitet.
Kann da nichts nachteiliges sagen.

Mich stört vor allem beim Telefonsupport, dass man meist lange in einer Warteschlange hängt, mit nerviger Musik.
Und dann stellt sich eventuell heraus, das der Sachbearbeiter nicht zuständig ist, und man wird weiterverbunden..wieder warten mit Musik.

Und wenn ich mich per EMail an Amazon wende, kann ich BELEGEN das ich dann und dann mich an Amazon gewendet habe, und was ich geschrieben habe.
Das ist wichtig, wenn eine Frist eine Rolle spielt, bzw der konkrete Inhalt. Das kann bei einem Rechtsstreit eine tragende Rolle spielen.

Per Telefonsupport habe ich diesen Beleg typischerweise nicht. Da steht dann Aussage gegen Aussage vor Gericht.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



TelefunkenTR4 schrieb:


> Mich stört vor allem beim Telefonsupport, dass man meist lange in einer Warteschlange hängt, mit nerviger Musik.
> Und dann stellt sich eventuell heraus, das der Sachbearbeiter nicht zuständig ist, und man wird weiterverbunden..wieder mit Musik.


Das mit der Warteschleife mag sein. Aber manche Probleme lassen sich (wenn man dann durchgekommen ist) nach meiner Erfahrung schneller lösen.

Am besten wäre ein Echtzeitforum/Chat wo immer ein Service Mitarbeiter anwesend ist und Fragen beantwort.
Aber ich glaube der wäre dann bei der Kundenzahl schnell überfordert... 
Oder mehrere Mitarbeiter. Oder Chat mit Warteschleife .


----------



## Gast20190402 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das mit der Warteschleife mag sein. Aber manche Probleme lassen sich (wenn man dann durchgekommen ist) nach meiner Erfahrung schneller lösen.
> 
> Am besten wäre ein Echtzeitforum/Chat wo immer ein Service Mitarbeiter anwesend ist und Fragen beantwort.
> Aber ich glaube der wäre dann bei der Kundenzahl schnell überfordert...
> Oder mehrere Mitarbeiter. Oder Chat mit Warteschleife .



Gibts doch alles bei Amazon, ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion nicht. 
E-Mail,Chat, sofortiger Rückruf, alles vorhanden und funktioniert ausgezeichnet.

Nur der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen (VZBV) weis nicht das die bemängelten Funktionen schon ewig existieren.


----------



## Palmdale (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

Ich persönlich finde den Service von Amazon klasse, denn bei Reklamieren in den ersten Wochen bekam ich zuerst das Austausch Gerät mit Rücksendeformular (macht wohl sonst kaum jemand), meine Anfragen zur Mängelbeseitigung wurden innerhalb 24h beantwortet und selbst kurz vor 23 Uhr hat man mich quasi unmittelbar auf meinen Wunsch hin zurück gerufen, um ein Problem mit meinem Kindle zu beheben


----------



## Gast20190402 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde den Service von Amazon klasse, denn bei Reklamieren in den ersten Wochen bekam ich zuerst das Austausch Gerät mit Rücksendeformular (macht wohl sonst kaum jemand), meine Anfragen zur Mängelbeseitigung wurden innerhalb 24h beantwortet und selbst kurz vor 23 Uhr hat man mich quasi unmittelbar auf meinen Wunsch hin zurück gerufen, um ein Problem mit meinem Kindle zu beheben



Nach knapp 2 Jahren ging mein BenQ Zowie Monitor kaputt. 
Morgens kurz mit Amazon telefoniert, Rücksende Ticket bekommen und die Info das der Kaufbetrag innerhalb von 7? Tagen nach Eingang des Gerätes überwiesen wird. (Kein Warten, keine Diskussion - bin nur auf sehr freundliches Verständnis gestoßen, Telefonat hat 1 Minute gedauert.)

Denkste: 

*Gleich Nachmittags am Tag des Anrufs war das Geld auf meinem Konto gut geschrieben. Das hatte ich schon mehrmals.*

Deine gute Erfahrung mit Austauschgeräten hatte ich auch schon. E-Mail an Amazon geschrieben, 2 Stunden später kommt einfach die Versandbestätigung vom neuen Smartphone. Dazu der Hinweis da ich 30 Tage zeit hätte das alte zurück zu schicken. Diese Frist hätte ich damals fast vergessen, da kommt von Amazon die nächste Mail in der mir nochmal 30 Tage Zeit zusätzlich gegeben wurde ^^

Absolut klasse.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



RtZk schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was ihr alle habt, ich finde den Support von Amazon klasse


Kannst du bitte definieren, wer mit alle gemeint ist. So wirklich über den Support beschwert hat sich hier niemand. Allenfalls über die nicht übersichtliche Art und Weise diesen erst zu kontaktieren. Oder hab ich das alles übersehen (was zwar sein kann, aber bei nur 2 Seiten würde ich mich jedenfalls wundern)?



Sebastianmxx schrieb:


> Ich finde es beschränkt sich nur auf den telefonischen Kontakt einzuschießen.
> (...)
> Regt euch nicht immer künstlich auf
> (...)
> Typisch deutsch, beschweren, beschweren ohne nachzudenken.


Sorry, der einzige der sich auf was einschießt oder nörgelt bist du. Oder kannst du für die 3 oben genannten Stellen jeweils mehr als 1 Zitat hier im Thema finden?
[EDIT:] Oder du hast Beschweren über den Support mit Beschweren über die (für mich) doch arg im System versteckte Möglichkeit der Kontaktierung verwechselt. [Ende EDIT]



Sebastianmxx schrieb:


> Gibts doch alles bei Amazon, ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion nicht.
> E-Mail,Chat, sofortiger Rückruf, alles vorhanden und funktioniert ausgezeichnet.
> 
> Nur der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen (VZBV) weis nicht das die bemängelten Funktionen schon ewig existieren.


Ich denke, die hatten - so wie ich - die Schwierigkeit, die eigentlich vorhandenen Kontaktmöglichkeiten überhaupt erst zu finden/zu erreichen.


----------



## Gast20190402 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



SIR_Thomas_TMC schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte definieren, wer mit alle gemeint ist. So wirklich über den Support beschwert hat sich hier niemand. Allenfalls über die nicht übersichtliche Art und Weise diesen erst zu kontaktieren. Oder hab ich das alles übersehen (was zwar sein kann, aber bei nur 2 Seiten würde ich mich jedenfalls wundern)?
> 
> Sorry, der einzige der sich auf was einschießt oder nörgelt bist du. Oder kannst du für die 3 oben genannten Stellen jeweils mehr als 1 Zitat hier im Thema finden?
> 
> Ich denke, die hatten - so wie ich - die Schwierigkeit, die eigentlich vorhandenen Kontaktmöglichkeiten überhaupt erst zu finden/zu erreichen.



Ich zitiere mal aus der News:

_Nach Ansicht des Bundesverbandes kommt der Händler nicht seinen nach deutschem Recht notwendigen Informationspflichten gegenüber seinen Kunden nach. Bemängelt wurde, dass eine Telefonnummer erst nach mehreren Schritten angeboten wird, eine Faxnummer nicht vorhanden ist und *Rückruf oder Chat kennt Amazon gar nicht*._

Das ist typisch deutsch, von diesem Verband. Denn seine Aussagen stimmen nicht und sie beschweren sich wo es teils gar nichts zu beschweren gibt. Diese Funktionen gibt es seit sehr vielen Jahren, ich nutze Sie selber oft und sie funktionieren perfekt. Wir reden hier auch von einem Unternehmen mit sehr gutem Kundenservice, aber es ist ja derzeit schick unreflektiert auf Amazon zu schießen.

Es wird wegen nichts die EU bemüht und eine unnötige Welle gemacht.
Sinnlos und künstlich wegen nichts beschweren: TYPISCH DEUTSCH


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



Eckism schrieb:


> Einfach bei Facebook an Amazon ne Nachricht schreiben!?
> Ich kann mich nicht beklagen...2 mal hatte ich Probleme mit Händlern und beide male hatte ich innerhalb von 5. Minuten mein Geld wieder bzw. Die Nachricht, das es wieder auf mein Konto wandert


Ach so. Danke für die Erklärung (bin nicht bei Facebook, daher hab ich den Zusammenhang nicht gleich kapiert).


----------



## BxBender (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



TelefunkenTR4 schrieb:


> Finde ich eigentlich nicht. Finde Telefonsupport prä-internet Ära. Das Zeitalter der Quelle- und Neckermann Kataloge.
> 
> Ich kaufe fast ausschliesslich via Amazon, seit über 10 Jahren- und bei Reklamation etc hab ich immer per Email mein anliegen vorgetragen, und dieses wurde immer zügig bearbeitet.
> Kann da nichts nachteiliges sagen.
> ...



Ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob das angebliche Versenden einer EMail als Beweiskraft ausreichend ist?
Nicht umsonst bestehen genügend Unternehmen darauf, dass man ggf. sogar mit Einschreiben Briefe versenden muss, um z.B. Verträge abzuschließen.
Wenn es ums Geld geht, werden nicht Wenige ziemlich erfinderisch, was das Umgehen von Gesetzestexten angeht.
Es fängt ja damit an, dass der Empfänger angeblich nichts empfangen hat oder erst verspätet nach Ablauf der Frist informiert worden ist.
Man benötigt also unbedingt eine Empfangsbestätigung mit Zeitstempel, um sicher zu sein.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



Sebastianmxx schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal aus der News:
> 
> _Nach Ansicht des Bundesverbandes kommt der Händler nicht seinen nach deutschem Recht notwendigen Informationspflichten gegenüber seinen Kunden nach. Bemängelt wurde, dass eine Telefonnummer erst nach mehreren Schritten angeboten wird, eine Faxnummer nicht vorhanden ist und *Rückruf oder Chat kennt Amazon gar nicht*._
> 
> ...


Missverständnis. Ich dachte du meinst die hier im Thema gemachten Aussagen.  Jetzt versteh ich was du meinst.
Ich selbst finde am Amazon Support wirklich nur die im Menü versteckte Kontaktmöglichkeit nervig. Ansonsten bestelle ich v.a. wegen des sehr guten Kundendienstes sehr gerne dort (auch wenn es mal woanders 3,5€ günstiger wäre). Aber nur, für wirklich von Amazon verkaufte Artikel, bei Marketplace Artikeln hat man nämlich nach den (ich glaube) 90 Tagen auch die A-Karte. Da ist dann die Kulanz auch (zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung) vorbei, und man müsste sich mit dem (z.B. chinesischen) Händler auseinandersetzen. Aber das driftet jetzt doch vom Thema weg.


----------



## Gast20190402 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



BxBender schrieb:


> Wenn es ums Geld geht, werden nicht Wenige ziemlich erfinderisch, was das Umgehen von Gesetzestexten angeht.



Richtig, aber wir reden hier noch von Amazon.
Dieses Unternehmen hat mir mehrmals Beträge zurück erstattet BEVOR ich das defekte Gerät verschickt habe und auch Austauschgeräte werden zuerst versendet und man bekommt großzügige Fristen zum Rückversand des Defekten. Siehe meine früheren Beträge.

Ich habe auch noch nie gehört das Amazon bei meinen Bekannten und Freunden anders (schlechter) wäre.

Ganz ehrlich. Deren Support ist einfach klasse. Ich kann in 18 Jahren als Kunde nur Lob loswerden. Besonders wenn es um Drittverkäufer geht.



SIR_Thomas_TMC schrieb:


> Missverständnis. Ich dachte du meinst die hier im Thema gemachten Aussagen.  Jetzt versteh ich was du meinst.



Ich hätte mich verständlicher Ausdrücken sollen, meine Aussage war zu allgemein. Alles gut


----------



## INU.ID (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



> Generalanwalt Giovanni Pitruzzella begründet die Entscheidung auch damit, dass kleinere Unternehmen unangemessen belastet würden.


Also bevor es das Internetz gab, war quasi jedes Unternehmen per Telefon erreichbar. Telefonie, ob klassisch oder per VoIP, ist schließlich die einzige interaktive Kommunikationsmöglichkeit. Was per Mail Tage oder (nicht selten) gar Wochen dauern kann, ist per Telefon in der Regel in wenigen Minuten erledigt.

Jetzt, nach über einem Jahrhundert Telefonie, im digitalen Hochgeschwindigkeits-Zeitalter, soll dieser Form der Kommunikation von Mail+Fax usw. abgelöst werden? Nice, wieder ein Thema wo Fortschritt = Rückschritt bedeutet. Erst durch die Umstellung vom klassischen Telefon auf VoIP (das klassische Telefon bringt seine Versorgungsspannung mit, VoIP nicht), und jetzt dadurch das Online-Händler nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein müssen.

Nur damit man mich nicht falsch versteht, natürlich reicht für ~98% der Anfragen auch die E-Mail aus. Aber es seltenen Fällen ist ein Telefonat sehr viel hilfreicher, oder sogar fast zwingend erforderlich. Gerade wo die Kommunikation per E-Mail teilweise kein bisschen schneller als per Brief abläuft...

Aber gut, zum Glück ist nicht nur Amazon problemlos auch noch per Telefon erreichbar. Was aber auch logisch ist, wenn man den besten Kundenservice haben will, gehört das Telefon nämlich einfach dazu.


----------



## masterofcars (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

Diese Information ist falsch.
Es gibt alle Möglichkeiten Amazon zu erreichen.Sowohl Anruf ( OK, erst nach mehreren Klicks), Rückruf und Chat.
Wie kommen die auf so einen Blödsinn sowas zu behaupten.
Ich nutze alle Varianten regelmäßig....


----------



## Davi33 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

Ich muss ja auch nicht da einkaufen.Sie machen es mir immer leichter.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Also bevor es das Internetz gab, war quasi jedes Unternehmen per Telefon erreichbar. Telefonie, ob klassisch oder per VoIP, ist schließlich die einzige interaktive Kommunikationsmöglichkeit. Was per Mail Tage oder (nicht selten) gar Wochen dauern kann, ist per Telefon in der Regel in wenigen Minuten erledigt.


Ich persönlich mag das Telefon nicht so gerne, weil nicht beweiskräftig. Ein Chat, nach Ende an die eigene Mail versendet, finde ich da viel besser.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Jetzt, nach über einem Jahrhundert Telefonie, im digitalen Hochgeschwindigkeits-Zeitalter, soll dieser Form der Kommunikation von Mail+Fax usw. abgelöst werden? Nice, wieder ein Thema wo Fortschritt = Rückschritt bedeutet. Erst durch die Umstellung vom klassischen Telefon auf VoIP (das klassische Telefon bringt seine Versorgungsspannung mit, VoIP nicht), und jetzt dadurch das Online-Händler nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein müssen.


Also, VoIP hat uns enorme Kostenvorteile gebracht (sonst wär man noch bei > 1 € die Minute bei einem Ferngespräch (wohlgemerkt in Deutschland)). Da bist du - in meinen Augen - ein wenig fortschrittsfeindlich und auf dem früher war alles besser Stand. Viel früher gab es nur Brief, war auch ok, ich denke da gab es auch genügend, die das Telefon für Unsinn hielten (wenn ich mit wem reden will, dann geh ich zu ihm hin). - Ich drifte ab...



INU.ID schrieb:


> Nur damit man mich nicht falsch versteht, natürlich reicht für ~98% der Anfragen auch die E-Mail aus. Aber es seltenen Fällen ist ein Telefonat sehr viel hilfreicher, oder sogar fast zwingend erforderlich. Gerade wo die Kommunikation per E-Mail teilweise kein bisschen schneller als per Brief abläuft...
> Aber gut, zum Glück ist nicht nur Amazon problemlos auch noch per Telefon erreichbar. Was aber auch logisch ist, wenn man den besten Kundenservice haben will, gehört das Telefon nämlich einfach dazu.


Ich sehe da den Chat für genauso effizient (und zusätzlich noch beweiskräftiger). Aber Telefon gibt's ja auch noch, von daher alles gut. 



masterofcars schrieb:


> Diese Information ist falsch.
> Es gibt alle Möglichkeiten Amazon zu erreichen.Sowohl Anruf ( OK, erst nach mehreren Klicks), Rückruf und Chat.
> Wie kommen die auf so einen Blödsinn sowas zu behaupten.
> Ich nutze alle Varianten regelmäßig....


Da hast du recht. Ich denke, eventuell, weil sie erst weit in Untermenüs versteckt sind.


----------



## Solavidos (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



Sebastianmxx schrieb:


> Sie sind sehr schnell erreichbar, der Service funktioniert und handelt auch!
> 
> Man kann doch auswählen ob man zurückgerufen wird, Chat oder E-Mail Kontakt möchte.
> 
> ...



Kann da absolut zustimmen. Hatte mehrfach mit Amazon per Telefon Kontakt. Die rufen immer zurück und sind bemüht das Problem zu lösen. Tatsächlich muss man, wie hier schon öfter angemerkt, die Kontaktmöglichkeiten suchen. Außerdem ist per Email auch nicht verkehrt. Man hat nicht immer Zeit zum telefonieren und will vielleicht in der Mittagspause eine Supportanfrage eingeben um abends evtl. eine Antwort zu sehen.


----------



## INU.ID (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



SIR_Thomas_TMC schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mag das Telefon nicht so gerne, weil nicht beweiskräftig.  *Ein Chat*, nach Ende an die eigene Mail versendet, finde ich da viel  besser.


Und was genau hat der Chat damit zu tun, wenn ich von E-Mail spreche?


> Also, VoIP hat uns enorme Kostenvorteile gebracht (sonst wär man noch bei > 1 € die Minute bei einem Ferngespräch (wohlgemerkt in Deutschland). Da bist du - in meinen Augen - ein wenig Fortschrittsfeindlich und auf dem früher war alles besser Stand.


Diesen Punkt hast du offensichtlich missverstanden. Ich hatte mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit lange vor dir einen VoIP-Anschluss, und hab auch schon genau so lange kein analoges Telefon mehr. Und doch ist es technisch dahingehend ein Rückschritt, dass der analoge Anschluss bei einem lokalen Stromausfall trotzdem noch funktionierte, VoIP aber nicht. Ebenso wie eine simple Störung des Internetz-Zugangs den Ausfall des VoIP-Anschlusses zur Folge hat. Diese technischen Eigenschaften waren also früher besser (analoges Telefon ging quasi immer), und bloß weil ich diesen Umstand so festhalte, bin ich doch noch nicht "fortschrittsfeindlich". Es ist einfach Fakt dass der Fortschritt nicht immer gänzlich fortschrittlich ist. Siehe auch zb. Flachbildschirme, die Anfangs (und über ein Jahrzehnt!) deutlich geringere Auflösungen als ihre Vorgänger, die Röhrenmonitore, boten. Ich hatte ~1998 eine ca. 50% höhere Auflösung an meinem PC-Monitor als heute (20 Jahre später!) mit meinem 1080p-Display, und etwas später mit dem Sony GDM FW900 sogar noch mal ein wenig mehr. Und weil ich das jetzt sage bin ich trotzdem nicht fortschrittsfeindlich. Ich rege mich einfach nur über Fortschritte auf, die nicht in allen Punkten fortschrittlich, oder in manchen Punkten sogar rückschrittlich sind. 

Wenn du in einem Funkloch wohnst, und bei einem lokalen Stromausfall zb. mal dringend den Rettungsdienst brauchst, dann weißt du was ich meine. Aber vielleicht hast du dann ja noch zumindest so viel Handy-Empfang, um denen wenigstens eine Mail schicken zu können.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Und was genau hat der Chat damit zu tun, wenn ich von E-Mail spreche?


Sollte darlegen, dass das eben dem persönlichen Geschmack entspricht. Und mir persönlich ist ein Chat lieber. Dir ein Telefonat. Mehr nicht. 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Diesen Punkt hast du offensichtlich missverstanden.


Ein wenig. Aber nicht komplett. 


INU.ID schrieb:


> Es ist einfach Fakt dass der Fortschritt nicht immer gänzlich fortschrittlich ist.


Absolut richtig, hat sich für mich halt anders angehört. Beim Punkt Support-Telefonat wäre ich mir da mit dir jedoch immer noch nicht einig (da diese Funktion z.B. auch ein Chat genausogut/für mich in der Bewertung besser erfüllt). Aber das macht auch nix, man darf da ja auch unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. 


INU.ID schrieb:


> Und weil ich das jetzt sage bin ich trotzdem nicht fortschrittsfeindlich. Ich rege mich einfach nur über Fortschritte auf, die nicht in allen Punkten fortschrittlich, oder in manchen Punkten sogar rückschrittlich sind.


Vielleicht war es tatsächlich das "Aufregen" was bei mir diesen Eindruck vermittelt hat. Ansonsten, sollte ein Fortschritt möglicherweise in allen Dingen besser sein, muss aber nicht zwingend (und geht meiner Einschätzung eigentlich auch nicht in allen Punkten). Wenn bestimmte Dinge überwiegen, ist das - und hier ist dann immer eine subjektive Bewertung vorhanden - ggf. schon genügend. Aber ich will das jetzt nicht weiter vertiefen, weil es sonst zu weit weg führt.


----------



## INU.ID (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



SIR_Thomas_TMC schrieb:


> Sollte darlegen, dass das eben dem persönlichen Geschmack entspricht. Und mir persönlich ist ein Chat lieber. Dir ein Telefonat. Mehr nicht.


Aber ich habe gar nicht von Chat gesprochen. Mir ist ein Chat zb. auch lieber als eine Mail, und in seiner Eigenschaft bzgl. der Antwortzeit/Interaktion ist ein Chat ja auch dem Telefonat quasi ebenbürtig (ich frage jetzt etwas, und bekomme sofort eine Antwort). Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Wenn ich sage "Ich fahre nicht gerne Bus" macht es wenig Sinn, wenn du mich kritisierst und mir sagst dass du gerne mit deinem Auto fährst. 


> Absolut richtig, hat sich für mich halt anders angehört. Beim Punkt Support-Telefonat wäre ich mir da mit dir jedoch immer noch nicht einig (da diese Funktion z.B. auch ein Chat genausogut/für mich in der Bewertung besser erfüllt). Aber das macht auch nix, man darf da ja auch unterschiedlicher Meinung sein.


Klar, nur hatte ich, wie gesagt, gar nichts zum Thema Chat gesagt. Du bist also eigentlich schon anderer Meinung, ohne meine Meinung (bzgl. Chat) zu kennen. 



> Wenn bestimmte Dinge überwiegen, ist das - und hier ist dann immer eine subjektive Bewertung vorhanden - ggf. schon genügend.


Da stimme ich dir ja auch zu. Nur beim Thema Kommunikation ist mMn die "Geschwindigkeit" ein primärer Aspekt, und da liegt das Telefon (wie auch der Chat) weit vor der E-Mail. Übrigens, was den personellen Aufwand angeht, ist der Chat auch nicht so viel "ressourcenschonender", da auch hier (noch) Menschen zur Bearbeitung erforderlich sind. Und anders als mittels Servicenummern (und wenn nur mit 50 Cent pro Anruf) bringt ein Chat auch kein Geld ein.

Aber wie gesagt, in meinen anderen Beiträgen habe ich mich gar nicht auf den Chat bezogen, sondern auf E-Mail. ^^


PS. Wenn die künstliche Intelligenz weit genug ist, wird es zukünftig/in ein paar Jahren auch wieder vermehrt Hotlines geben.


----------



## Kondar (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



RtZk schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was ihr alle habt, ich finde den Support von Amazon klasse und das mit dem Rückrufen ist auch deutlich besser, da muss man immerhin nicht eine halbe Stunde in der Warteschlange sitzen und sich diese behämmerte Musik anhören.



Man sollte auch nicht den Fehler machen sovort Rückrufen nutzen wenn man das Telefon nicht schon in der Hand hat. 
Seit dem ich Amazon kenne ist der Einzelhandel für mich eigendlich gestorben.


----------



## Gast20190402 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



Kondar schrieb:


> Man sollte auch nicht den Fehler machen sovort Rückrufen nutzen wenn man das Telefon nicht schon in der Hand hat.
> Seit dem ich Amazon kenne ist der Einzelhandel für mich eigendlich gestorben.



Oh ja, ich musste auch mal los rennen weil die Zeit bis zum Rückruf bei circa 2-3 Sekunden lag.
Wahnsinn.

Da scheint ein ausgeklügeltes automatisches System dahinter zu stecken, und natürlich eine ordentliche Anzahl verfügbarer Mitarbeiter.


----------



## DemonX (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

Ich halte einen telefonischen Support mal abgesehen von technischem Support bei Telekomunikations oder Elektrizitätsproblemen eigentlich für unnötig, und gerade bei kleineren Unternehmen sorgt das auch für Kosten die letztendlich aufs Produkt aufgeschlagen werden. Wenn ich wissen will obs Produkt A auch in grün gibt, mein geliefertes Produkt defekt ist oder ähnliches kann ich auch mal 0,5-1 Tag wenns hochkommt auch mal 2 Tage auf Antwort per Mail warten. 1-2 Wochen sind natürlich ein Unding, ist mir aber auch schon lange nicht mehr passiert. 
Chats sind auch ganz nett, mir gehen aber die varianten auf den Keks die gleich unten rechts aufpoppen sobald ich überhaupt erst mal auf der Seite bin (und haben von den Kosten her den gleichen Effekt wie Telefon)


----------



## empy (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Also bevor es das Internetz gab, war quasi jedes Unternehmen per Telefon erreichbar. Telefonie, ob klassisch oder per VoIP, ist schließlich die einzige interaktive Kommunikationsmöglichkeit. Was per Mail Tage oder (nicht selten) gar Wochen dauern kann, ist per Telefon in der Regel in wenigen Minuten erledigt.



Ich finde nicht, dass das eine Verpflichtung rechtfertigt. Heißt ja auch nicht, dass die alle nicht mehr per Telefon erreichbar sind, die wissen das ja auch. Wobei sie natürlich versuchen, die meisten Vorgänge über automatisierte Vorgänge abzuwickeln, was in den Fällen, in denen das sinnvoll ist, auch angebracht ist.


----------



## matty2580 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

Grundsätzlich finde ich die Entscheidung des europäischen Gerichtshofs richtig.

Aber um einmal ein Gegenbeispiel nennen zu können, gehe ich jetzt auf die persönliche Ebene über.

Gestern habe ich versucht bei Amazon einkaufen zu können, und konnte nicht.

Seit Jahren kaufe ich bei Amazon über mein Deutsche Bank Konto ein, Kontonummer und Bankleitzahl.
Durch die Umstellung auf IBAN und BIC muss ich diese Verbindung noch einmal bestätigen.
Amazon erkennt aber nicht mehr die alte Kontoverbindung, und jetzt kann ich gar nicht mehr dort einkaufen. 

Obwohl von dem Konto ganz normal Buchungen wie Energie und Wasser, Vodafone, u.s.w. abgehen, erkennt dass System von Amazon meine Kontonummer nicht mehr.

Ich habe auch keine Lust mehr Amazon hinterher rennen zu müssen/wollen, nur um dort weiter einkaufen zu können.
Dan verlieren sie mich ebend als Kunden, und ich kaufe wo anders ein.......


----------



## empy (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Dan verlieren sie mich ebend als Kunden, und ich kaufe wo anders ein.......



*Das *ist dann für dich der Grund, auf Amazon zu verzichten? Naja, immerhin ein Kunde weniger, kann ich nur begrüßen.


----------



## matty2580 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

Gut... ^^
Bei Amazon kaufe ich sowieso kaum noch ein.
Von hunderten Euro pro Jahr, sind nur noch 1-2 Einkäufe pro Jahr übrig geblieben bei mir.
Amazon ist schon längst nicht mehr der günstigste Anbieter für mich geworden.
Selbst Ebay ist aktuell günstiger für mich seit Jahren, und dort kann ich auch weiterhin normal über Pay-Pal bezahlen, was auch mit meinem Bankkonto verknüpft ist.

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen.
Es ist mir völlig egal, ob Amazon einen telefonischen Service anbietet, oder nicht.
Konkurrenz gibt es in dem Fall mehr als genug....., was auch gut so ist. ^^


----------



## Gast20190402 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Dan verlieren sie mich ebend als Kunden, und ich kaufe wo anders ein.......



Tschüss
Auf Wiedersehen
Arrivederci
Mirupafshim!
وداعا!
مع السلامة!
Հաջողությո՜ւն։
Zdravo!
Adéu!
再见了！
Zdravo!
Sbohem!
Farvel!
Tot ziens!
Goodbye!
Au revoir!
Αντίο σας!
Adeus!
Dovidenia!
tạm biệt
...


----------



## keinnick (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



Sebastianmxx schrieb:


> Da scheint ein ausgeklügeltes automatisches System dahinter zu stecken, und natürlich eine ordentliche Anzahl verfügbarer Mitarbeiter.


Oh, ja. Der Kunde klickt den Button an und das ausgeklügelte System legt dem nächsten freien Mitarbeiter, der eh den ganzen Tag sein Headseat auf der Birne hat, einen ausgehenden Call auf sein Telefon. Das grenzt schon fast an Raketenwissenschaft. Du solltest Dich vielleicht mal mit Telefonanlagen auseinandersetzen, die mehr als eine FritzBox kosten und nicht aus dem letzten Jahrtausend stammen.


----------



## matty2580 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

@Sebastianmxx:

So viel Wut, Unverständnis, und Hass, cool.....
Nicht schlecht, ich glaube du hasst viel mehr Probleme als eine mögliche Diskussion mit mir. 

Psychologisch ist das für mich aber durchaus interessant.


----------



## empy (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



matty2580 schrieb:


> So viel Wut, Unverständnis, und Hass, cool.....



Ich versteh die Reaktion auch nicht. Immerhin finanzieren wir den blöden Laden ja, ob wir wollen oder nicht, weiterhin mit und er kann davon profitieren. Da wäre ein bisschen Dankbarkeit eigentlich angebrachter.


----------



## Gast20190402 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



matty2580 schrieb:


> @Sebastianmxx:
> 
> So viel Wut, Unverständnis, und Hass, cool.....
> Nicht schlecht, ich glaube du hasst viel mehr Probleme als eine mögliche Diskussion mit mir.
> ...



Wut und Hass ??? 

Weil ich einfach "auf Wiedersehen" in mehreren Sprachen geschrieben habe ? 

Sry aber ich bin sehr gut gelaunt und tiefen-entspannt 



keinnick schrieb:


> Oh, ja. Der Kunde klickt den Button an und das ausgeklügelte System legt dem nächsten freien Mitarbeiter, der eh den ganzen Tag sein Headseat auf der Birne hat, einen ausgehenden Call auf sein Telefon. Das grenzt schon fast an Raketenwissenschaft. Du solltest Dich vielleicht mal mit Telefonanlagen auseinandersetzen, die mehr als eine FritzBox kosten und nicht aus dem letzten Jahrtausend stammen.



Was für ein dummer Beitrag. Ehrlich was soll das? 
Klar ist das keine Raketenwissenschaft aber auch im Jahre 2019 alles andere als "normal" oder weit verbreitet. Verdammt viele große Firmen aus diesem Sektor bieten nicht mal ansatzweise so einen Kundenservice wie Amazon. 
Und warum ? Weil sie daran sparen, weil sie es nicht wollen. 
Es gibt genug Kunden die um 3 Euro zu sparen auf Kundenservice pfeifen aber jammern wenn mal was ist...

Amazon macht das schon so lange, da hat der deutsche Einzelhandel und bisschen Onlinehandel noch nicht mal gewusst was Service ist.
Wissen viele heute noch nicht.
Ich bin seit 2001 Amazon Kunde, kaufe dort alles mögliche aber auch im stationären Handel alles mögliche. Und der Service im stationären ist im Vergleich zu Amazon auch heute noch ein schlechter Witz. Meistens. Natürlich subjektiv, von mir.
Besonders bei teurer Elektronik habe ich teils oft ins Klo gegriffen, wo ich lieber was selbst bestellt hätte anstatt zum Fachhandel zu laufen. Mehr als teurer und mieser Service mit schlechter Beratung war es hin und wieder nicht für mich.
...

Was ist mit den Leuten hier los, ich hau mich weg ^^

Freitag.


----------



## matty2580 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

@Sebastianmxx:
Ich habe mich umorientiert von einem BWL-Studium auf Psychiatrie.
Du machst mir echt viel Spass gerade....


----------



## keinnick (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



Sebastianmxx schrieb:


> Was für ein dummer Beitrag. Ehrlich was soll das?
> Klar ist das keine Raketenwissenschaft aber auch im Jahre 2019 alles andere als "normal" oder weit verbreitet. Verdammt viele große Firmen aus diesem Sektor bieten nicht mal ansatzweise so einen Kundenservice wie Amazon.
> Und warum ? Weil sie daran sparen, weil sie es nicht wollen.
> Es gibt genug Kunden die um 3 Euro zu sparen auf Kundenservice pfeifen aber jammern wenn mal was ist...


Wenn hier ein Beitrag dumm ist, dann wohl eher Deiner. Oder wer schwenkt vom "technisch ausgeklügeltem System" nun auf Unternehmen um, die 3 Euro  sparen wollen?



Sebastianmxx schrieb:


> ich hau mich weg



Ja, bitte.


----------



## Gast20190402 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



matty2580 schrieb:


> @Sebastianmxx:
> Ich habe mich umorientiert von einem BWL-Studium auf Physiatrie.
> Du machst mir echt viel Spass gerade....



Ah ich sehe gerade du bist Kaufmann im Einzelhandel, das erklärt natürlich einiges.

Thema durch , Danke ^^


----------



## matty2580 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

Nöö, dass bin schon längst nicht mehr....
Aber bitte aufhören... Ich lache mich gerade tot....


----------



## TelefunkenTR4 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*

" Aber manche Probleme lassen sich (wenn man dann durchgekommen ist) nach meiner Erfahrung schneller lösen."

Das kann sein, oder eben auch das Gegenteil. Kommt drauf an, an wen man zufällig gerät, und wie der gelaunt ist.
Ich habe mit dem Telefonsupport  gute und schlechte erfahrungen gemacht.

Der kann dir am Telefon sagen:"Wir kümmern uns darum". Nach dem auflegen denken:"so ein A....loch", und nichts weiter veranlassen.
Per Email ist das alles sachlicher und unpersönlicher, was ich bevorzuge. Und vor allem beweisbar später.

Viele Firmen lagern den Telefonsupport inzwischen auch nach Polen oder Türkei aus, weil die billiger sind.
Die können alle gut deutsch, weil lange hier gewesen.


----------



## empy (1. März 2019)

*AW: Online-Händler wie Amazon müssen nicht telefonisch erreichbar sein*



Sebastianmxx schrieb:


> Und warum ? Weil sie daran sparen, weil sie es nicht wollen.



Oder weil sie daran sparen müssen, weil sie nicht international unterwegs sind und deshalb Steuern zahlen müssen.


----------

